# new haunter



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

just wanted to introduce myself. my name is chuck. i am from savannah, ga. i have been a grim reaper on stilts for 4-5 yaers now. and have built several of my own props. 2 fcg's (1 is getting wings), monster in a box, a hanging half torso and two fog coolers. this weekend will be spent making toe pinchers, adding to the mib to look like a crate, and possibly make fence out of old pallets.

i am envolved with scouts and we have an annual halloween weekend at camp . we set up a haunted house for the weekend. and then move all my stuff back to the house. makes for some interesting looks traveling down the road with my half torso (bob) on top of the trailer  . 

this year we are also having a custume/birthyday party for my 12 year old. i also have some new props i am working on that i will post up later.


thanks
chuck


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

another southerner. I'm feeling less alone in here all the time.
Welcome


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Chuck!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome to the maddness


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You sound busy.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Glad to have you here in the forum.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome!! Glad to have you join.. Thanks for sharing some pics already


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Darkside said:


> another southerner. I'm feeling less alone in here all the time.
> Welcome


Aren't we supposed to be slow and drawn out? lmao!!! Its only a matter of time, the words out on how great this place is. Of course it doesn't matter to me, I'm just glad that I found this new home to share with all of you haunters. I thought that I was the only one around with (the clinical name) chronic scarerfrightner hauntitis...



cqedens137 said:


> just wanted to introduce myself. my name is chuck. i am from savannah, ga. i have been a grim reaper on stilts for 4-5 yaers now. and have built several of my own props. 2 fcg's (1 is getting wings), monster in a box, a hanging half torso and two fog coolers. this weekend will be spent making toe pinchers, adding to the mib to look like a crate, and possibly make fence out of old pallets.
> 
> i am envolved with scouts and we have an annual halloween weekend at camp . we set up a haunted house for the weekend. and then move all my stuff back to the house. makes for some interesting looks traveling down the road with my half torso (bob) on top of the trailer  .
> 
> ...


Welcome! Savannah is such a nice place! I was just down there this morning...:jol:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

